# BFI aftermarket bolts



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Who here has rebuilt a set of wheels using BFI bolts?

How are they holding up?

I have rebuilt 2 sets of RM's now, and both sets of wheels are on cars that never see bad weather, and are in a garage 9 out of 10 days in the year. The first set I rebuilt is showing significant rust on the bolts themselves, and I have not made it to the other garage to check the second set yet.

BFI's response to my concern:



> Unfortunately the manufacturer takes a hard stance on these types of issues (ie surface rust, imperfections etc. once the bolts have been installed). P&P will deny any warranty claim on an installed part for blemishes as they state that any installed bolt that is exposed to weather has the possibility to tarnish/rust, mainly induced from the installation process.
> 
> We would like to help you, but this obviously limits our options severely. We could offer a discounted price - basically our cost for the bolts, for a replacement set. But with the recent weakness of the dollar, all the prices of the bolts have risen and that price would be close to what you originally paid since we do not mark these bolts up very much at all. The other option, would be stainless bolts, but they are alomst twice as much as the steel bolts, and because of the grade of stainless used, it can't be guaranteed that they won't oxidize either.
> 
> -BFI


 
Guess I wont be going back for the 2 sets of RS I am rebuilding now :thumbdown:


----------



## onelowgli (Apr 2, 2001)

I'll post pictures of my bolts this evening once I get home! :thumbdown:


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

so thats it? nobody has feedack


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

god they got me by the balls.........i need a set of bolts and i have few options:

$164 thru BFI

or almost $100 more for bolts thru Ebay and Germany. ($275)

grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

if the bolts are chrome you will inevitably get rust, your best bet is to use a dehumidifier where the car is stored.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> if the bolts are chrome you will inevitably get rust, your best bet is to use a dehumidifier where the car is stored.


Lol! That's good... BFI should put that on their website.


Sent from my iCrap


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

BarryV said:


> Lol! That's good... BFI should put that on their website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iCrap


QFT.


if my wheels aren't done by Eurowerks so be it, i'm not wasting $164 on BFI's crappy bolts, terrible service, etc. Every time i see a post by them they're always making excuses.

Guy torques bolts to spec, they break : BFI "well, we can't be sure you didn't overtorque them etc."
Bolts rust "well, we could offer you another set at cost.....but with global this and that..."

whatever BFI.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

just ordered from Tunershop USA, REVIEW forthcoming on quality and how they last.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Righteous Bucks said:


> just ordered from Tunershop USA, REVIEW forthcoming on quality and how they last.


 

I am currently rebuilding a set of RS that had factory gold bolts... those are getting sent out for replating...


The next set of BBS that get rebuilt will have Tuner Shop stainless steel bolts in them. My buddy built a set and polished the bolts himself before install... He will never have a problem with BFI, because he won't order from them, as will I, no longer.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

BarryV said:


> I am currently rebuilding a set of RS that had factory gold bolts... those are getting sent out for replating...
> 
> 
> The next set of BBS that get rebuilt will have Tuner Shop stainless steel bolts in them. My buddy built a set and polished the bolts himself before install... He will never have a problem with BFI, because he won't order from them, as will I, no longer.


I've always read not to reuse the bolts, can they, in fact, be reused without issue? If so, I'll just get my factory bolts plated


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

71camaro said:


> I've always read not to reuse the bolts, can they, in fact, be reused without issue? If so, I'll just get my factory bolts plated


 
Well... I have re-used BBS bolts on a set of RM's I rebuilt...

The RS I own have been taken apart and put back together twice now.

The RS bolts that I am having plated for my primadonna rebuild have not been reused, and I would imagine I wont have a problem using them. I am getting 130 bolts plated, just to have a few spares just in case


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

when i took the BBS bolts out of my SUPER RS, i was shocked 1. how easily they came out
2. how clean they were 3. the quality

def can be reused, you just have to be willing to clean off the threadlock i was and it wasn't a problem, just time consuming. the factory thread lock wasn't bad, in hot water and simple green it flaked off, brushed off the rest. to clean out the nuts, buy a dishwashing brush, they sell skinny ones you can get inside the nut and wisk out any left over residue. 

in retrospect i think i'm regretting selling my bbs bolts. given the trouble i've had locating a good bolt, and even then, the bbs bolts are impressive. 


any questions lmk.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Righteous Bucks said:


> when i took the BBS bolts out of my SUPER RS, i was shocked 1. how easily they came out
> 2. how clean they were 3. the quality
> 
> def can be reused, you just have to be willing to clean off the threadlock i was and it wasn't a problem, just time consuming. the factory thread lock wasn't bad, in hot water and simple green it flaked off, brushed off the rest. to clean out the nuts, buy a dishwashing brush, they sell skinny ones you can get inside the nut and wisk out any left over residue.
> ...


The only issue I see is the idea they may be stretch bolts. I just disassembled mine, and I feel like the bolts had been out once before (they had a black rubbery coating on them, doubt it's factory), I drove on them like that for ~15,000 miles, so if they were reused, I feel ok using them once more


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

71camaro said:


> The only issue I see is the idea they may be stretch bolts. I just disassembled mine, and I feel like the bolts had been out once before (they had a black rubbery coating on them, doubt it's factory), I drove on them like that for ~15,000 miles, so if they were reused, I feel ok using them once more


well, it's ridiculous bbs won't sell bolts to "dealers, individuals" etc. you can only get them from factory assembled wheels for liability purposes.

i mean, do they really think that's the only reason someone could sue them? is over bolts?

look at Ford and i think it was Firestone in the mid 90s on explorers.

it pisses me off almost to the point of not wanting to support their business but to me, bbs is the classic wheel for german cars.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Righteous Bucks said:


> well, it's ridiculous bbs won't sell bolts to "dealers, individuals" etc. you can only get them from factory assembled wheels for liability purposes.
> 
> i mean, do they really think that's the only reason someone could sue them? is over bolts?
> 
> ...


 
I can understand the liability issue. Almost everybody is out to screw the next guy, and is in for the free dollar these days. BBS has taken a step to prevent any kind of BS lawsuit by making it company policy to not sell bolts.

I am pretty sure you can send in a set of wheels, an get them rebuilt, but that was back in the day, when they still sold RS and had individual parts available.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

BarryV said:


> I can understand the liability issue. Almost everybody is out to screw the next guy, and is in for the free dollar these days. BBS has taken a step to prevent any kind of BS lawsuit by making it company policy to not sell bolts.
> 
> I am pretty sure you can send in a set of wheels, an get them rebuilt, but that was back in the day, when they still sold RS and had individual parts available.


Barry ok that's all well and good but what's stopping someone from suing BFI for their even lesser quality bolts and assembly? I know they like to avoid responsibility for the crappy quality....but...well anyways, on to the GOOD NEWS.

i ordered bolts and nuts from Tuner Shop USA, ebay, GOT THEM IN 3 DAYS FROM GERMANY. they fed ex'ed them and i didn't pay for shipping and DIDN'T ask them to hurry them to me. truly amazing. Tuner Shop :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

The bolts look high quality, but the test of time awaits.


----------



## grizzlyone (Nov 9, 2002)

You do realize there is only one place that makes the all the BBS replacement bolts, and all the various sources sell the same bolts right? This whole thread is a prime example of people thining they know something or 'hearing' something from somebody and then quoting it as the truth. No matter where you buy the bolts, they are the same bolts. You actually think BFI is making their own bolts for this tiny market?

As for the rusting bolts issue, BFI only sells the steel plated bolts which is explains their price point. P&P, Team Hoffman, and Tunershop may offer the same steel bolts, or stainless plated bolts, or both. You want gold bolts that dont rust, make you you step up and pay the extra cash to get ss plated bolts, plain and simple.

BBS hasnt sold parts to the public ever, and yes it liability. They used to repair wheels that you could send them, they havent had parts for RS or RM wheels in years.

Stock BBS, or aftermarket, RM and RS bolts are reusable. They are not stretch bolts and should never see more than 30ftlbs torque when properly installed. Now BBS motorsport wheels use smaller, and fewer, 6mm bolts that are one-time use only. But they are still available from BBS and quite cheap.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

grizzly - you have a lot of valid points, but i have to disagree that the replacement bolts all come from ONE source or MFG.

all of your other points are common sense. i've seen " " unquote stainless steel items rust before.

but yeah stainless is the way to go. i just have zero issue with consumers holding it against BFI for poor quality and poor backing of their products. again Darwin Winners. let the free market work.
:thumbup:

BBS is still retarded for not allowing owners to buy bolts. b/c like i said, that means consumers could/can sue home depot, bfi, anyone who sells a god damn nut or bolt. i'd love to know about bbs's research into the liability issue and how many people have actually come after them. it's just my opinion that it's retarded that they don't even allow dealerships or "certified" mechanics the ability to do this assembly with their bolts. but whatever, they are the best wheels in my opinion so bbs has me by the balls :thumbup::thumbup:

and on top of it all the most lame thing is consumers end up putting an inferior bolt into their high end wheels with bbs' lame liability policy. i mean hell, have the consumer sign a damn waiver.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

grizzlyone said:


> You do realize there is only one place that makes the all the BBS replacement bolts, and all the various sources sell the same bolts right? This whole thread is a prime example of people thining they know something or 'hearing' something from somebody and then quoting it as the truth. No matter where you buy the bolts, they are the same bolts. You actually think BFI is making their own bolts for this tiny market?
> 
> As for the rusting bolts issue, BFI only sells the steel plated bolts which is explains their price point. P&P, Team Hoffman, and Tunershop may offer the same steel bolts, or stainless plated bolts, or both. You want gold bolts that dont rust, make you you step up and pay the extra cash to get ss plated bolts, plain and simple.
> 
> ...


 

First of.. I appreciate your opinion on the manufacturing process, but without facts and references to back up your statement, it is just an opinion.

I don't have an issue with the grade of bolts. The issue I have is with how BFI handled it when I contacted them. You want to sell a ****ty product? You better be ready and willing to either ship out replacements, or send a check back. A bland, general disclaimer on the website is kind of like one of those signs on the back of a dump truck on the freeway

"We are not liable to damage from falling rocks"

Bull****. The trucking company IS liable for a poorly secured load. They just know it is next to impossible to prove the damage on your car was done by a rock falling out of the truck.


Next - I do appreciate your again, opinion on the useage and specs for the BBS bolts. Unlike your first opinion, this was a little more credible because I can believe this is from your experience. 


Like I said... show me a reference, supporting your claim that only one manufacturer plates aftermarket BBS bolts.


Finally - I know what I need to do, in order to ensure the bolts in my wheels stay fresh looking, and dont rust. Unfortunatelly, I do not think there are enough people willing to spend $600+ on BBS bolts to make it a legitimate demand in the market.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

BarryV said:


> First of.. I appreciate your opinion on the manufacturing process, but without facts and references to back up your statement, it is just an opinion.
> 
> I don't have an issue with the grade of bolts. The issue I have is with how BFI handled it when I contacted them. You want to sell a ****ty product? You better be ready and willing to either ship out replacements, or send a check back. A bland, general disclaimer on the website is kind of like one of those signs on the back of a dump truck on the freeway
> 
> ...


nice work barry! my sentiments exactly. love your dumptruck analogy. those douchers piss me off too. the law should be cover your damn load.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Righteous Bucks said:


> nice work barry! my sentiments exactly. love your dumptruck analogy. those douchers piss me off too. the law should be cover your damn load.


 
Well... I asked my lawyer about it, and he kind of grumbled...


The law does state that a load must be secured, and covered.

The law also states that if an object falls from your vehicle, and damages another vehicle, you are liable to cover the damages.

What the trucking companies know, is that in a court, you, the plaintif, must prove that the rocks that damaged your vehicle, came out of thier truck. The only way to prove that beyond a reasonable doubt, in a court of law is if you have a dash mounted camera that records the rock falling from the dump truck and then striking your vehicle.

The trucking industry KNOWS this, and will scare away any insurance claims they can by putting a $1 sticker on the back of thier trucks. 

Pretty soon, dash mounted GPS units (if not made illegal) will have video recording capabilities, and the trucking business will starting paying out.


----------



## grizzlyone (Nov 9, 2002)

Its not my opinion, its the truth. Your welcome to go on believing otherwise. BFI, Team Hoffman and Tunershop all buy from P&P in Germany, again thats a fact. And P&P would have you believe they make the bolts, they do not. They buy from the one, and only source, for BBS style 12pt 7mm bolts for RS and RM in 32mm and 24mm lengths available in anything other than plain chrome plated steel.

No matter where you buy a gold plated or spike head bolt, it is coming from the same factory.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

grizzlyone said:


> Its not my opinion, its the truth. Your welcome to go on believing otherwise. BFI, Team Hoffman and Tunershop all buy from P&P in Germany, again thats a fact. And P&P would have you believe they make the bolts, they do not. They buy from the one, and only source, for BBS style 12pt 7mm bolts for RS and RM in 32mm and 24mm lengths available in anything other than plain chrome plated steel.
> 
> No matter where you buy a gold plated or spike head bolt, it is coming from the same factory.


 

See... even though you still did not provide a reference, that is fairly more credible than saying something general like "they all get their stuff from the same supplier"



It's kind of a mute point though, because my complaint is not with the quality of bolts, but by the fact that BFI is not willing to stand behind a product they sell. When you sell a product, the quality, and guarantee or warranty is a direct representation of YOUR company. You as the retailer make the choice as to which products you buy to put in your catalog, so you have to do your research and then decide as to whether or not you want to back the product. 

BFI has obviously made their decision, which is a direct correlation as to why I will never buy from them, or recommend them to any friends.


----------



## onelowgli (Apr 2, 2001)

Well put. I would not spend the money on the bolt again, or recommend to anyone. Keep the factory bolts.


----------

